# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > مبتدی: ساخت گزارش به صورت داینامیک

## alimooghashang

سلام
من یک جدول در زمان اجرا ایجاد میکنم و داده ها رو در اون ذخیره میکنم!
میخوام بدونم چطور میشه این جدول رو با کریستال ریپورت پرینت بگیرم؟
ممنون

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

سلام
شما قطعا نام فیلدها و نوع اونها رو میدونید. خب با توجه به این فیلدها دیتاست و دیتاتیبل خودتون رو بسازید و خیلی عادی مثل قبل رفتار کنید. اصلا خودتون رو هم به اون راه نزنید.!!!!!
انگار نه انگار که زمان ایجاد این جدول کی بوده.

----------


## alimooghashang

> سلام
> شما قطعا نام فیلدها و نوع اونها رو میدونید. خب با توجه به این فیلدها دیتاست و دیتاتیبل خودتون رو بسازید و خیلی عادی مثل قبل رفتار کنید. اصلا خودتون رو هم به اون راه نزنید.!!!!!
> انگار نه انگار که زمان ایجاد این جدول کی بوده.


 خب، داخل فایل rpt چطور باید فیلد ها رو وارد کنم؟

----------


## alimooghashang

این دیتا تیبل من

reportData.Columns.Add("Name", typeof(string));
reportData.Columns.Add("time", typeof(TimeSpan));
reportData.Columns.Add("value", typeof(double));
reportData.Columns.Add("date", typeof(DateTime));

اینا رو چطوری باید داخل فایل rpt وارد کرد؟

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

ببینید شما یه دیتاست به پروژه اضافه می کنید. (از طریق کلیک راست روی نام پروژه، انتخاب Add> New Item ) بعد دیتاست رو باز می کنید و در محیط دیتاست کلیک راست می کنید و دیتاتیبل خودتون رو با ستون های Name, time, value, date ایجاد می کنید حالا توی گزارش این دیتاست و دیتاتیبل رو معرفی می کنید. اگه با کریستال ریپورت گزارش گرفته باشید، هیچ تفاوتی با حالتی که بانک اطلاعاتی دارید، نداره. اینم یه مثال از گزارشگیری با کریستال ریپورت.

----------


## alimooghashang

اووووه
من الان تقریبا 20 تا دیتا تیبل دارم ، یعنی باید الان برم داخل dataset این تیبل ها رو بسازم؟
کار سختیه که

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

کار کردن کلاً سخته. اگه فیلدها رو توی کلاس به صورت پراپرتی هم تعریف کرده باشی می تونی ازشون استفاده کنی و نیاز به دیتاست هم نداری.

----------


## مهدی هادیان2

> کار کردن کلاً سخته. اگه فیلدها رو توی کلاس به صورت پراپرتی هم تعریف کرده باشی می تونی ازشون استفاده کنی و نیاز به دیتاست هم نداری.


 با سلام
لطف میکنید راجع به این کمی توضیح بدید
با سپاس فراوان

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

> با سلام
> لطف میکنید راجع به این کمی توضیح بدید
> با سپاس فراوان


سلام
شما می تونید در یک کلاس فیلدها رو به صورت پراپرتی تعریف کنید بعد در هنگام انتخاب دیتاسورس در پنجره Database Expert به جای استفاده از ADO.Net DataSets از .Net Objects استفاده کنید و در این شاخه، کلاس مورد نظر رو پیدا کنید و به عنوان دیتاسورس انتخاب کنید.
یه نمونه اینجا ضمیمه کردم.

----------

